# Manly men wear tight, tights



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

:roll:


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

lol Nice!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Mel Brooke's is the best, hands down


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love that movie  Dave Chapelle is great


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's one of my favorites!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I love that movie  Dave Chapelle is great


My favorite, I love all Mel Brooks' films . Dave Chapelle's awesome too, wish he'd make a come back.



aimee235 said:


> That's one of my favorites!


 It's a classic


----------

